# My Very First Kimber - Ammo Question



## CobraFast1

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum, but I belong to others too. Ithaca and Beretta plus some car forums. As Im' a car nut too. So here I am and I just bought my first Kimber this past weekend at the Ft. Myers Gun Show. I picked up a Kimber Custom Covert II. I figured with the government likely to make things more difficult, I'd pop and buy the best toy I could find, while there are no additional tariffs and other taxes yet.

I've been reading about ammo and the instructions recommend 230 gr. .45 ACP FMJ rounds. So I'm wondering what the consensus is here for recommended manufacturers of ammo for the Kimber 1911 and specifically the Custom Covert II.

Right now I have a box of 50 Wolf and a box of 50 Blazer in the 230gr. FMJ loads. I'll see how these shoot on Tuesday when I go to the range.

Is anyone shooting hollow points for self defense?

Is anyone shooting hollow points with a polymer end to give the ball design for proper loading from the magazine?

What manufacturer are being used by you guys for target and plinking fun?

Since I'm new to Kimber, any recommendations would be helpful.

Thanks

Don


----------



## Jazz

*Winchester JHP*

Don,

Congrats on the Kimber, it's a top shelf 1911.

I've got a Kimber Pro CDP II 4". For general practice, the Remington UMC FMJ 230 grain works great. For defense, I use the 230 gr Winchester Jacketed hollow points from Walmart in my area. The only issue I have is that my mags are 8 rd and it's very dang tight to get the first JHP chambered. Once the first round is chambered, totally reliable firing.

hollow points are going to be tricky to find what works best in the gun and with the magazines.


----------



## CobraFast1

Jazz said:


> Don,
> 
> Congrats on the Kimber, it's a top shelf 1911.
> 
> I've got a Kimber Pro CDP II 4". For general practice, the Remington UMC FMJ 230 grain works great. For defense, I use the 230 gr Winchester Jacketed hollow points from Walmart in my area. The only issue I have is that my mags are 8 rd and it's very dang tight to get the first JHP chambered. Once the first round is chambered, totally reliable firing.
> 
> hollow points are going to be tricky to find what works best in the gun and with the magazines.


Thanks for the input. For defense, I'm using the Cor-Bon PowRBall 165 gr. +P hollow point with a Polymer tip. It loads flawlessly and has a bit more kick than the 230 gr target loads. It's also a bit pricey too, but I won't shoot those for target. I shot 5 off, just to see how it would load and feel. No hang ups and feels a bit stronger.

Try the PowRBall's there is no hang up on the ramp when champering a load. It's a fine smooth surface and same profile as a target load.

Thanks.


----------



## rfair

I shoot anything through my pro carry. SWC for practice, FMJ, XTP HP what ever!
Honestly I cannot remember the gun ever having a failure of any sort, but I might add that after shooting the lead SWC's, I do clean it good and oil it.
the lead bullets do dry it out!


----------



## OwensDad

Can't help with the question since I don't (yet) have a Kimber but wanted to say congrats on you new toy! Enjoy!


----------



## shakermach

Congrats on your new pistol!


----------



## dondavis3

*Kimber*

Congrats on your new gun - I think you'll like it.

I own a Kimber Pro CDP II and really like it.

As for ammo, I've shot several different brands and have not yet decided which brand I'm gonna stick with.

Oh, it's shot all three different brands w/o any problems.

:smt1099


----------



## mako72401

I have a Kimber tactical pro, and have shot just about everything through it. Honestly probably the most commonly used ammo in it has been 230 GR Ranier Ballistics reloads that I do myself. The Ranier are copper plated instead of jacketed, so they still have a nice surface. Other than those, I have shot Hornady JHP, Corbon JHP, standard winchester or federal FMJ stuff. I guess the only thing I have not put through it is lead cast. I think it would be fine, but for my own reloading I have moved to the plated bullets.


----------



## cwl1862

Congrats on your new kimber! I'm the proud owner of an Ultra Carry II, I've fired many different loads thru it, but mostly the 230 gr Ball for practice. My carry load for my kimber is the Speer 230 Gold Dot HP Short Barrel loading, as a matter of fact I carry GD in all my carry guns.


----------

